# Saginaw Michigan - Blizzard Parts



## msm63 (Jan 28, 2005)

No longer running blizzard plows, have parts left from ph1, pre-dd 810 and 800hd

Located in Saginaw MI, 48609

Driver side wing weldment for single cylinder 2003 or newer 810, #B51042, new never mounted

center cutting edge for 99 810 - new

outer wing edges for 810 - new

plow side wiring harness for 2000 and newer 800HD straight blade plow, used with repaired wire

wing cylinder for single cylinder 810 - new

Open to offers, no longer needed and located in Saginaw MI


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

Price for all?


----------

